# Performatrin Super Premium



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

based on the first ingredients, i would not be feeding it.. but that's just me. some dogs do well on such highly grain filled foods, some (like mine) do not. 

also with a dog with arthritis, i would be looking for a grain-free food completely. if he is on weight management food, i am guessing you are trying to get him to lose some weight?? i would try a food like wellness core reduced fat, which is a weight management food that contains no grains. switch over to a new food gradually, so as not to disrupt the digestive tract any more than it needs to.. and i would also give a spoonful of canned pumpkin (regular, not the pie filling) in his food to help firm things up if he's getting loose stools. firming up the poop down there should help clean out his anal glands too.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

also check out www.dogfoodanalysis.com to check out the ratings and ingredient lists of different foods. do your research and find out what works best for your dog and hopefully his issues will be cleared up in no time.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks, I did take a peak at that list before posting. Thank-you

He *did* need to lose some weight, he is a big guy, got him down to 95-98lb range from 113. He's more tall than he is a stocky guy.

I baggied his foods for the week to switch him from feed to feed so the fam wouldn't screw it up, I am all for a gradual/proper switch

Interesting about the pumpkin too, thanks again


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would switch to something with less grains in it especially the corn. I changed my senior golden that is overweight from thyroid and health issues to Wellness Core weight loss and he loves it and is losing some weight. It is grain free and he loves it. Goodluck with finding the food that works for him. Also never have had any problems on this food with his anal glands and poo. He has seizures and usually expresses his anal glands when he has one. This last seizure while on the new food he didnt express his anal glands. It could have been coincidence but I like to think that it is due to the new food.


----------

